# Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale



## Dorschjäger010 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Angelkollegen #h, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden und bräuchte mal eure Meinung oder Erfahrungen zu dem Thema. Ich bin schon seit längeren Bootsangler und habe ein offenes GfK-Boot, 4,20cm mit einem 15PS Yamaha Motor auf einem Trailer. Mein Fahrtgebiet ist die Lübecker Bucht (Neustadt usw.) und rund um Fehmarn. Ich mache leichtes Schleppangeln, Pilken oder auch Grundangeln mit dem Boot, meistens alleine oder max. zu zweit. Nun meine Frage an euch...
Ich könnte von einem bekannten günstig eine Hille Fisher 400 in guten Zustand kaufen. Was mich an dem Boot reizen würde  ist die kleine Vorderkabine nicht weil ich darin übernachten will, sondern weil man dort das Equipment, Verpflegung und einiges andere trocken lagen kann wenn man auf See ist und dann nicht alles bei Regen, Feuchtigkeit oder Spritzwasser vom fahren so schnell naß wird. Ich denke auch das die kleine Kabine auch ein wenig Schutz bietet gegen Spritzwasser beim fahren. Die Bootsmaße wären fast gleich.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen mit der Hille Fisher 400 erzählen würdet.
Was meint ihr dazu... ;+ #c

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

moin Dorschjäger010

ich würde es nicht nehmen auch wenn es günstig ist bei den selben maße  wird der platz zum angeln er weniger an bord mit kabine ..denn solltest du lieber nach etwas größeren schauen #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

und 10ps Langschaft


----------



## Potti87 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

Kannst dir auch eine Bugpersenningfür dein offenes Boot besorgen. Bei Bedarf kann man gut drunter sitzen, auch bei Regen. Bei schönem Wetter kannst du sie wieder abmontieren und hast dadurch wieder den vollen Platz zur verfügung.


----------



## Potti87 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

Schau dir mal die Boote von Martins Angeltreff in Neustadt an. Da siehst du sowas.


----------



## whaler (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

Ich finde das Hille für den Fall sehr brauchbar wenn du alleine oder zu zweit fischst. Platz hast du immernoch genug, und der Komfort und die Gemütlichkeit solch einer Kabine ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Denn das Wetter ist ja nicht immer nur schön.
LG Martin


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hille Fisher 400 vs offene Bootschale*

Ich sage erst mal danke an euch allen für die Tipps und Meinungen...
Nobbi1962 hat einen punkt angesprochen den ich erst gar nicht bedacht habe und zwar 10PS "LANGSCHSCHAFT" Motor. Ich wollte meinen 15PS Yamaha dran hängen aber mein Motor ist ein Normalschaft also einige cm zu kurz. Damit hat sich das Thema erledigt und ich werde mein Boot weiter fahren und nebenbei sparen auf ein größeres Halbkajütboot mit stärkeren Motor.

Gruß Thomas


----------

